# Gopherus Berlandieri but I think one thinks it's a Galapagos



## Crazy1 (Nov 29, 2009)

Here are new pics of the two Gopherus Berlandieri I got from Yvonne.
The first are of August the bigger of the two.
Enjoying his bath in a Cool Whip tub. The yellow color in the water is liquid Vitamins 



This one is to show his/her actual size abut 5 &3/4 mm



This is August on your left and October on your right.



Here is October getting measured. He/she doesnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t like to be held still.



And here is October in his/her bath. 




Yep he/she likes to stand tall. I think he/she thinks its a Galapogos or an Aldabra 



But October can and does walk normal and stand without the stretch.


----------



## Candy (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow Robyn what great pictures. They are so cute. I love the 3rd picture the best of October standing up like he/she is .  How big will they both get?


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 29, 2009)

They stay pretty small Candy they actually only get about 8.5 inches.
It's so funny because October is the smalles at only 18 grams. And he/she trys and looks so big and tough


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Nov 29, 2009)

They are so adorable!!!!! great shots and I love October looking so curious!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow! They've grown a lot since you got them. Just look at that wide growth space, especially on the little Galop.


----------



## Isa (Nov 29, 2009)

Really nice Pics Robyn, August and October are beautiful  They are so small, but it looks like it does not stop October to think he is huge and scary


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yvonne I think that is the growth you noticed on him and pointed out to me. Thou he/she has gained 2 grams since I brought him/her home. But August has lost 2 grams. I'll have to keep my eyes on both of these two. As tiny as October is he/she seems to be the dominant one already. And October seems to love to sleep ontop of August.  silly torts.

Thanks Isa they are so tiny and yet have such big personalities already. Yesterday I was able to sit in the tort room and just watch them all. Roaming around their enclosures and each one got handfed a special little snack of RED bellpepper. I only had two that was not interested in it. Oh the hatchlings did not get bellpepper but they did get a peice of dandelion flower. What a great way to spend some time on a holiday afternoon.  Now back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 29, 2009)

That third picture, of the two of them together, would be great for this year's Christmas card!


----------



## -EJ (Nov 30, 2009)

I remember someone promising me some babies from that area (Fresno)... one day. Nearly happened... nearly.

It wasn't Yvonne.

They get about the size of a Chaco. Seemingly the same habitat and conditions. Cool tortoises


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 30, 2009)

Had to have been Diana. She's still getting babies every year. If you still lived in Calif. I'm sure she would be more than happy to give you some.


----------



## -EJ (Nov 30, 2009)

It was. The time was not right. She is a sweet girl.

Did you breed those? I know you had some babies when I visited but those look new.

As far as I know those are not protected except for locally. If they are gifted the Lacey Act does not come into play.



emysemys said:


> Had to have been Diana. She's still getting babies every year. If you still lived in Calif. I'm sure she would be more than happy to give you some.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 30, 2009)

No they came to me through the Rescue. Far as I know, all the Gopherus species held in California come under the Department of Fish & Game's rules. Might not be covered by the Federal law, but we DO have to register them with the DFG, whether they are Florida or Texas tortoises.


----------



## -EJ (Nov 30, 2009)

Are they protected to the Genus level??????

How do you register them and prove origin?

I'll look into it but that is mindboggling. I can see species... but genuses.

That does not make sense for the simple fact... Lampropeltis... all Lampropeltis are regulated in CA? That does not make sense.



emysemys said:


> No they came to me through the Rescue. Far as I know, all the Gopherus species held in California come under the Department of Fish & Game's rules. Might not be covered by the Federal law, but we DO have to register them with the DFG, whether they are Florida or Texas tortoises.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 30, 2009)

They don't ask you to prove origin on the registration form. You only have to write where you got them, and they accept, "adopted from a rescue." I imagine the original Berlandieri's and Floridas might be said to have been grandfathered.


----------



## -EJ (Nov 30, 2009)

It still doesn't make any sense.

I'm sure you know that Lampropeltis is the common kingsnake... found from coast to coast.



emysemys said:


> They don't ask you to prove origin on the registration form. You only have to write where you got them, and they accept, "adopted from a rescue." I imagine the original Berlandieri's and Floridas might be said to have been grandfathered.


----------



## nickpanzee (Dec 1, 2009)

Drooooool........... Oh excuse me 

I want to have Texas tortoises again. Though I would like to start a captive breeding to release the offspring into the wild sort of program thing. Or just increase their overall numbers. 

I love Texas tortoises! (even those that think they're Galapagos tortoises) 
[/quote]



Nick


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 2, 2009)

-EJ said:


> Are they protected to the Genus level??????
> 
> How do you register them and prove origin?
> 
> I'll look into it but that is mindboggling. I can see species... but genuses.



Ed: Here's an excerpt from the DFG regulations. As you can see, it refers to the tortoises as "Gopherus" which I interpret to mean ANY of the Gopherus species of tortoise:

Section 5000. It is unlawful to sell, purchase, harm, take, possess, or
transport any tortoise (Gopherus) or parts thereof, or to shoot any
projectile at a tortoise (Gopherus). This section does not apply to
the taking of any tortoise when authorized by the department.

Section 5001. The provisions of Section 5000 do not prohibit the possession
of any tortoise (Gopherus) when the owner can demonstrate that such
tortoise was legally acquired and possessed before the effective date
of this section. The owner of a tortoise which may be possessed
under this section shall mark or otherwise identify such tortoise to
the satisfaction of the department, and shall not transfer such
tortoise to any other person without prior approval of the
department.

Section 5002. The department may issue permits, subject to such terms and
conditions as the commission may prescribe, authorizing the
possession of any tortoise (Gopherus) or any part or product thereof
by an educational or scientific institution or a public zoological
garden.

California Code of Regulations, Title 14 http://government.westlaw.com/linke...sp?tempinfo=find&RS=GVT1.0&VR=2.0&SP=CCR-1000 type in 14 for the title and the section you want in the next box

Section 40 covers with take and possession of native species of reptiles. Section 671 covers possession of prohibited species.


----------



## dreadyA (Dec 2, 2009)

all october needs is a chain that says "THUG LIFE". Hes sure is a tough looking lil one


----------

